# Fassone:"La direzione è quella giusta. Mi aspetto i risultati".



## admin (30 Ottobre 2017)

*Fassone:"La direzione è quella giusta. Mi aspetto i risultati".*

Marco Fassone a Milan TV:"Mi aspetto i risultati, anche la gente vuole i risultati, e non solo il bel gioco, stiamo andando verso la direzione giusta anche se un pò in ritardo. L'Europa è la casa del Milan, in particolare Atene. Mi auguro che quella di giovedì sia una bella partita e che il Milan faccia risultato. ".


----------



## Solo (30 Ottobre 2017)

Vabbè dai, la Gallianizzazione è completata.

Mi aspetto che cominci a frequentare Giannino.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (30 Ottobre 2017)

Beh il bel giuoco purtroppo non lo vedo...


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (30 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone a Milan TV:"Mi aspetto i risultati e non solo il bel gioco, stiamo andando verso la direzione giusta anche se un pò in ritardo".
> 
> In aggiornamento.



Detta così sembra che abbia visto bel gioco in qualche partita, bah...
Inoltre l'unica direzione che vedo è verso il basso, ma di quale ritardo parla? Come se avessimo già svoltato.


----------



## Devil man (30 Ottobre 2017)

Ma stai zitto mi sono rotto di queste affermazioni, parole parole e parole che non servono a nulla almeno state zitti se dovete ogni volta mettere lo stesso disco


----------



## krull (30 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone a Milan TV:"Mi aspetto i risultati e *non solo il bel gioco*, stiamo andando verso la direzione giusta anche se un pò in ritardo".
> 
> In aggiornamento.



Quesi sono completamente impazziti.


----------



## cris (30 Ottobre 2017)

Ma cosa ***** dici Fassone? Cosa stai dicendo? Ti è dato di volta il cervello?

"bel gioco" che cosa? Ma andate tutti a quel paese.


----------



## cris (30 Ottobre 2017)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> Detta così sembra che abbia visto bel gioco in qualche partita, bah...
> Inoltre l'unica direzione che vedo è verso il basso, ma di quale ritardo parla? Come se avessimo già svoltato.



Qui l'unico ritardo è quello mentale di questi individui, capitanati da ridolini


----------



## admin (30 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone a Milan TV:"Mi aspetto i risultati, anche la gente vuole i risultati, e non solo il bel gioco, stiamo andando verso la direzione giusta anche se un pò in ritardo. L'Europa è la casa del Milan, in particolare Atene. Mi auguro che quella di giovedì sia una bella partita e che il Milan faccia risultato. ".




.


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone a Milan TV:"Mi aspetto i risultati e non solo il bel gioco, stiamo andando verso la direzione giusta anche se un pò in ritardo".
> 
> In aggiornamento.



Vabbè, ciao core
Io provo a giustificarvi ma mi state rendendo la cosa difficile.

Ma cosa cavolo vi è successo da agosto a questa parte? Vi siete tutti bevuti il cervello?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (30 Ottobre 2017)

Se bisogna dire ste cose è meglio non parlare. Passiamo dal Fassone super incazzato dopo la sconfitta post samp, a questo qui, dopo questa marea di sconfitte.

Che pena. O stavi zitto prima, o stai zitto adesso. In sostanza ha sbagliato entrambe le volte in pratica


----------



## admin (30 Ottobre 2017)

Purtroppo sembra che si siano già abituati alle sconfitte.

Brutto segno.


----------



## edoardo (30 Ottobre 2017)

La mia tv non funziona bene,devo aver visto un'altra squadra perchè io di bel gioco non ne ho visto.Forse l'antenna?


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Ottobre 2017)

Questi si divertono a prenderla in cul0 mi sa..


----------



## Jackdvmilan (30 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Purtroppo sembra che si siano già abituati alle sconfitte.
> 
> Brutto segno.



Vincenzino gli ha procurato le pasticche, alla fin fine ahah


----------



## admin (30 Ottobre 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Vincenzino gli ha procurato le pasticche, alla fin fine ahah



Mi sa di sì...


----------



## pazzomania (30 Ottobre 2017)

Solo ha scritto:


> Vabbè dai, la Gallianizzazione è completata.
> 
> Mi aspetto che cominci a frequentare Giannino.





Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> Detta così sembra che abbia visto bel gioco in qualche partita, bah...
> Inoltre l'unica direzione che vedo è verso il basso, ma di quale ritardo parla? Come se avessimo già svoltato.





cris ha scritto:


> Ma cosa ***** dici Fassone? Cosa stai dicendo? Ti è dato di volta il cervello?
> 
> "bel gioco" che cosa? Ma andate tutti a quel paese.





Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Vabbè, ciao core
> Io provo a giustificarvi ma mi state rendendo la cosa difficile.
> 
> Ma cosa cavolo vi è successo da agosto a questa parte? Vi siete tutti bevuti il cervello?





Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Se bisogna dire ste cose è meglio non parlare. Passiamo dal Fassone super incazzato dopo la sconfitta post samp, a questo qui, dopo questa marea di sconfitte.
> 
> Che pena. O stavi zitto prima, o stai zitto adesso. In sostanza ha sbagliato entrambe le volte in pratica





Admin ha scritto:


> Purtroppo sembra che si siano già abituati alle sconfitte.
> 
> Brutto segno.



Sono serio, non sto provocando o altro.

Ma sinceri, cosa avreste detto voi? non va bene solo criticare, lo fanno le pecore.

Mettetevi in Fassone per 5 minuti, cosa avreste detto?


----------



## Djici (30 Ottobre 2017)

Fassone per sua stessa ammissione non ne capisce proprio nulla.


----------



## Lineker10 (30 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone a Milan TV:"Mi aspetto i risultati, anche la gente vuole i risultati, e non solo il bel gioco, stiamo andando verso la direzione giusta anche se un pò in ritardo. L'Europa è la casa del Milan, in particolare Atene. Mi auguro che quella di giovedì sia una bella partita e che il Milan faccia risultato. ".



Bene, almeno vedo che c'è lucidità nell'analizzare la situazione da parte di chi la deve avere.
E un po' di sano ottimismo tra milioni di tafazzi...


----------



## cris (30 Ottobre 2017)

Cosa avrebbe dovuto dire?

O niente, o quantomeno non insultare l'intelligenza delle persone parlando di aver visto bel gioco.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Ottobre 2017)

5 sconfitte in 11 partite significa che perdiamo praticamente una partita su due. Il problema è che appena il livello dell'avversario sale perdiamo regolarmente. Questo è inaccettabile. Abbiamo perso TUTTI gli scontri diretti.


----------



## DrHouse (30 Ottobre 2017)

la direzione giusta è (forse, ripeto, forse) solo a livello societario, dove comunque si sta provando di tutto per tornare tra le big.

risultati e bel gioco sono assenti dal 31 agosto.
forse li hanno ceduti.


----------



## Igniorante (30 Ottobre 2017)

Il bel giuoco 

Che deja vu


----------



## Edric (30 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone a Milan TV:"Mi aspetto i risultati, anche la gente vuole i risultati, e non solo il bel gioco, stiamo andando verso la direzione giusta anche se un pò in ritardo. L'Europa è la casa del Milan, in particolare Atene. Mi auguro che quella di giovedì sia una bella partita e che il Milan faccia risultato. ".



Però la dichiarazione riportata in questo modo non è corretta perchè, esautora il contesto e unisce frasi che in origine erano separate, andando a diventare eccessivamente sbilanciata sull'interpretazione "provocatoria".

La frase esatta, riportata da altre fonti, è questa, ed è riferita *specificatamente* al prossimo AEK-Milan :

_"Mi aspetto non solo ci sia il bel gioco ma che arrivino anche i risultati.
Alla fine il calcio è fatto di quello. La gente vuole i risultati. 
Sono convinto che siamo sulla direzione giusta anche se con un po’ di ritardo rispetto alle nostre aspettative."_ 

Una frase che, tranquillamente, può anche essere interpretata come una richiesta specifica a Montella (o un vero e proprio avvertimento), tanto che, come facilmente verificabile con Google, c'è chi, riportando le stesse identiche parole, già titola così sul web : 

- "Milan, Fassone torna a pungere: 'ecco cosa voglio adesso da Montella'"
- "Fassone avvisa Montella, ora servono i risultati"

La parte sulla direzione giusta è in una seconda frase (immediatamente successiva) che è, a mio parere, chiaramente di impostazione "istituzionale".

Stiamo attenti a non farci trascinare nel "disfattismo facilone" soprattutto perché qualunque dichiarazione (come Richelieu insegna) si presta comunque sempre a molteplici interpretazioni.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone a Milan TV:"Mi aspetto i risultati, anche la gente vuole i risultati, e non solo il bel gioco, stiamo andando verso la direzione giusta anche se un pò in ritardo. L'Europa è la casa del Milan, in particolare Atene. Mi auguro che quella di giovedì sia una bella partita e che il Milan faccia risultato. ".



Più di 10 punti dal quarto posto.. si si, la direzione è proprio quella giusta, avanti così.

A me fa malissimo pensare a quanto Fester stia godendo nel vedere che i suoi successori cercano di emularlo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Ottobre 2017)

Adesso , qui nel marasma più completo proprio adesso che la stagione pare compromessa io vi dico che arriveremo quarti. 
Con o senza Montella prima o poi i valori di questa squadra verranno fuori , i campioni ci sono e non possono essere diventati brocchi. 

Io rimango della mia idea , con un po' di fortuna in più oggi staremmo parlando di tutto 'altro. 

Quarto posto o EL a fine anno.


----------



## Butcher (30 Ottobre 2017)

Buonanotte ai suonatori.


----------



## Aron (30 Ottobre 2017)

Fassone dimettiti 

Ti hanno silurato da Juventus, Napoli e Inter, e ora sappiamo bene il perché 

Solo che alla Juventus, al Napoli e all'Inter non hai mai avuto il potere che ti è stato dato al Milan, quindi i tuoi danni erano stati limitati. 
Qui al Milan hai avuto carta bianca coi risultati che stiamo vedendo

Questa dichiarazione è il culmine della sopportazione. Dimettiti e vai al Benevento, con tutto il rispetto del Benevento


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Ottobre 2017)

Edric ha scritto:


> Però la dichiarazione riportata in questo modo non è corretta perchè, esautora il contesto e unisce frasi che in origine erano separate, andando a diventare eccessivamente sbilanciata sull'interpretazione "provocatoria".
> 
> La frase esatta, riportata da altre fonti, è questa, ed è riferita *specificatamente* al prossimo AEK-Milan :
> 
> ...


----------



## Lineker10 (30 Ottobre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Adesso , qui nel marasma più completo proprio adesso che la stagione pare compromessa io vi dico che arriveremo quarti.
> Con o senza Montella prima o poi i valori di questa squadra verranno fuori , i campioni ci sono e non possono essere diventati brocchi.
> 
> Io rimango della mia idea , con un po' di fortuna in più oggi staremmo parlando di tutto 'altro.
> ...



La penso come te 

Non mi fanno paura i distacchi da Lazio e Inter se riusciamo a confermare quanto visto a Verona.


----------



## cris (30 Ottobre 2017)

Edric ha scritto:


> Però la dichiarazione riportata in questo modo non è corretta perchè, esautora il contesto e unisce frasi che in origine erano separate, andando a diventare eccessivamente sbilanciata sull'interpretazione "provocatoria".
> 
> La frase esatta, riportata da altre fonti, è questa, ed è riferita *specificatamente* al prossimo AEK-Milan :
> 
> ...



In questi termini, è un altro discorso.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (30 Ottobre 2017)

Edric ha scritto:


> Però la dichiarazione riportata in questo modo non è corretta perchè, esautora il contesto e unisce frasi che in origine erano separate, andando a diventare eccessivamente sbilanciata sull'interpretazione "provocatoria".
> 
> La frase esatta, riportata da altre fonti, è questa, ed è riferita *specificatamente* al prossimo AEK-Milan :
> 
> ...



Ah ecco...giusto per far polemica allora.


----------



## Clarenzio (30 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone a Milan TV:"Mi aspetto i risultati, anche la gente vuole i risultati, e non solo il bel gioco, stiamo andando verso la direzione giusta anche se un pò in ritardo. L'Europa è la casa del Milan, in particolare Atene. Mi auguro che quella di giovedì sia una bella partita e che il Milan faccia risultato. ".



Bel gioco.
Anche questo si è montellizzato al 100%.
Basta difendere questi mediocri che accettano una vita da mediocri, su indicazioni di un asino che ride.
Mi auguro arrivi un uragano dalla Cina e spazi via pure l'uomo delle cose formali a questo punto.


----------



## Clarenzio (30 Ottobre 2017)

.


----------



## krull (30 Ottobre 2017)

Edric ha scritto:


> Però la dichiarazione riportata in questo modo non è corretta perchè, esautora il contesto e unisce frasi che in origine erano separate, andando a diventare eccessivamente sbilanciata sull'interpretazione "provocatoria".
> 
> La frase esatta, riportata da altre fonti, è questa, ed è riferita *specificatamente* al prossimo AEK-Milan :
> 
> ...



Scusa eh Edric ma la gente non si inferocisce per il discorso bel gioco eccetera ma per il discorso "siamo sulla strada giusta". Questo Fassone non può dirlo. Non può. Abbiamo perso 5 partite su 11 e chiunque non sia con i paraocchi si rende conto di quanto la partita di sabato contro la Juve sia l' emblema della manifesta inferiorità che abbiamo con loro in ogni cosa. Dai giocatori all' allenatore. La strada giusta lui la vede in base a cosa? Abbiamo preso 13 gol in 4 partite contro Lazio, Roma, Inter e Juve 3 delle quali giocate a San Siro. Questa dichiarazione almeno per me, da tifoso pagante, è irricevibile perchè sembra una presa per il culo. Anche uno sciocco si renderebbe conto che entrare in champions sarebbe un impresa titanica a questo punto. Questa non è la strada giusta. La strada giusta è ammettere che si è su una strada sbagliata per poterla cambiare. E in fretta.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (30 Ottobre 2017)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sono serio, non sto provocando o altro.
> 
> Ma sinceri, cosa avreste detto voi? non va bene solo criticare, lo fanno le pecore.
> 
> Mettetevi in Fassone per 5 minuti, cosa avreste detto?



Semplice: la solita frase che bisogna lavorare mette d’accordo tutti e che sia condivisibile o meno non è grave come inventarsi cose dal nulla. In ogni caso sarebbe meglio che non parlasse di campo limitandosi al massimo ai risultati, da AD. Che tu sia d’accordo o meno converrai che sarebbe stato meglio che inventarsi bel gioco e di essere sulla strada giusta. Penserai mica che sia stata una buona idea dopo aver paventato trasparenza? Dai!
E poi per noi tifosi è giusto criticare, le proposte costruttive devono arrivare dalla dirigenza e dagli addetti ai lavori più che da noi, che non possiamo fare niente per migliorare la situazione.


----------



## Pit96 (30 Ottobre 2017)

Non ho parole...


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Ottobre 2017)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sono serio, non sto provocando o altro.
> 
> Ma sinceri, cosa avreste detto voi? non va bene solo criticare, lo fanno le pecore.
> 
> Mettetevi in Fassone per 5 minuti, cosa avreste detto?



Si dice "la società non è soddisfatta di questo inizio di stagione ed è necessaria una svolta il prima possibile.
Ognuno è in discussione, io per primo, se i risultati non migliorano."


----------



## Butcher (30 Ottobre 2017)

Il bel gioco...
Non ci posso credere.


----------



## Lineker10 (30 Ottobre 2017)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Si dice "la società non è soddisfatta di questo inizio di stagione ed è necessaria una svolta il prima possibile.
> Ognuno è in discussione, io per primo, se i risultati non migliorano."



Giusto, se non fosse che si vede lontano un kilometro che c'è un grosso problema psicologico e di autostima della squadra.
Non è che bisogna sempre colpire d'ascia.
In un momento di difficoltà si può anche cercare di trasmettere fiducia e ottimismo eh...

Poi che i tifosi vogliono il sangue si sa...  ma non è sempre la soluzione migliore.


----------



## pazzomania (30 Ottobre 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Giusto, se non fosse che si vede lontano un kilometro che c'è un grosso problema psicologico e di autostima della squadra.
> Non è che bisogna sempre colpire d'ascia.
> In un momento di difficoltà si può anche cercare di trasmettere fiducia e ottimismo eh...
> 
> Poi che i tifosi vogliono il sangue si sa...  ma non è sempre la soluzione migliore.





Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Si dice "la società non è soddisfatta di questo inizio di stagione ed è necessaria una svolta il prima possibile.
> Ognuno è in discussione, io per primo, se i risultati non migliorano."





Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> Semplice: la solita frase che bisogna lavorare mette d’accordo tutti e che sia condivisibile o meno non è grave come inventarsi cose dal nulla. In ogni caso sarebbe meglio che non parlasse di campo limitandosi al massimo ai risultati, da AD. Che tu sia d’accordo o meno converrai che sarebbe stato meglio che inventarsi bel gioco e di essere sulla strada giusta. Penserai mica che sia stata una buona idea dopo aver paventato trasparenza? Dai!
> E poi per noi tifosi è giusto criticare, le proposte costruttive devono arrivare dalla dirigenza e dagli addetti ai lavori più che da noi, che non possiamo fare niente per migliorare la situazione.



Un capo saggio bastona quando si vince e accarezza in pubblico quando si perde.

Criticare pubblicamente non porta beneficio alcuno quando va bene, quando va male fa solo danni, tranquilli che in privato non saranno cosi carini.

Stesso discorso per Montella, premettendo sia un allenatore mediocre inetto ecc.. cosi molti saranno contenti, ma quando si perde fa il "ridolini" quando vinciamo non sorride per niente.


----------



## Clarenzio (30 Ottobre 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Giusto, se non fosse che si vede lontano un kilometro che c'è un grosso problema psicologico e di autostima della squadra.
> Non è che bisogna sempre colpire d'ascia.
> In un momento di difficoltà si può anche cercare di trasmettere fiducia e ottimismo eh...
> 
> Poi che i tifosi vogliono il sangue si sa...  ma non è sempre la soluzione migliore.



Problema psicologico e di forma, oltre alla confusione tattica di Montella che sembra un debuttante allo sbaraglio.
Ok, è tutto vero.

Però Fassone non può ancora uscirsene con frasi del tipo: *"stiamo andando nela direzione giusta"*. Può pensarlo e pagherà le conseguenze di questa sua scelta, ma ribadirlo ancora davanti ai microfoni dopo aver perso nel giro di un mese con Roma, Inter e Gobbi è offensivo, una presa per i fondelli per qualsiasi tifoso.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (30 Ottobre 2017)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Un capo saggio bastona quando si vince e accarezza in pubblico quando si perde.
> 
> Criticare pubblicamente non porta beneficio alcuno quando va bene, quando va male fa solo danni, tranquilli che in privato non saranno cosi carini.
> 
> Stesso discorso per Montella, premettendo sia un allenatore mediocre inetto ecc.. cosi molti saranno contenti, ma quando si perde fa il "ridolini" quando vinciamo non sorride per niente.



Infatti non ho detto che bisogna bastonare pubblicamente, ci mancherebbe solo, quello mai! La cosa migliore in questo momento è dire parole che non dicono niente e prive di spunti giornalistici. Con "bisogna lavorare (inteso come più duramente)" intendevo questo.
Però se fossi Fassone ci andrei cauto con l'ottimismo quando perdi una partita su due da inizio campionato, non esiste gioco, non ci sono personalità e reazione e sei a 10 punti dal tuo obiettivo dopo 10 partite, con le altre squadre che si dimostrano solide e che non accennano a fermarsi.


----------



## Freddiedevil (30 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone a Milan TV:"Mi aspetto i risultati, anche la gente vuole i risultati, e non solo il bel gioco, stiamo andando verso la direzione giusta anche se un pò in ritardo. L'Europa è la casa del Milan, in particolare Atene. Mi auguro che quella di giovedì sia una bella partita e che il Milan faccia risultato. ".



Ho quasi sempre apprezzato lo stile di comunicazione di Fassone, in questo ci sa fare. E anche in questo caso secondo me è stato perfetto. Non credo che "bel gioco" lo dica in riferimento a questo Milan, non sta perculando nessuno.
Giusto dare fiducia, almeno a parole. Se non dai fiducia a Montella lo butti fuori, è inutile che vai davanti ai microfoni a dire che "così non va" o che "se perde ad Atene è esonerato". Che senso avrebbe?


----------



## Lineker10 (30 Ottobre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Problema psicologico e di forma, oltre alla confusione tattica di Montella che sembra un debuttante allo sbaraglio.
> Ok, è tutto vero.
> 
> Però Fassone non può ancora uscirsene con frasi del tipo: *"stiamo andando nela direzione giusta"*. Può pensarlo e pagherà le conseguenze di questa sua scelta, ma ribadirlo ancora davanti ai microfoni dopo aver perso nel giro di un mese con Roma, Inter e Gobbi è offensivo, una presa per i fondelli per qualsiasi tifoso.



Giusto. La situazione è difficile, difficilissima, o ci riprendiamo o coliamo a picco come il Titanic.

Quindi Fassone che deve fare, dire quello che è meglio per cercare di recuperare la fiducia della squadra o dire quello che farebbe contenti i tifosi?? 

Per come vedo io le cose, l'AD NON E' UN TIFOSO e non deve ASSOLUTAMENTE MAI ragionare come un tifoso, tantomento sull'onda di emozioni o eventi in un periodo negativo. Però è il mio modo di vedere le cose, per carità...


----------



## Zenos (30 Ottobre 2017)

Pensavo la colpa fosse solo di Montella e Mirabelli...ora aggiungo anche Fassone,complice dei due.


----------



## -Lionard- (30 Ottobre 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Giusto, se non fosse che si vede lontano un kilometro che c'è un grosso problema psicologico e di autostima della squadra.
> Non è che bisogna sempre colpire d'ascia.
> In un momento di difficoltà si può anche cercare di trasmettere fiducia e ottimismo eh...
> 
> Poi che i tifosi vogliono il sangue si sa...  ma non è sempre la soluzione migliore.


No, i tifosi pretendono buon senso, che è ben diverso dal volere "Il sangue". Se dichiari per tutta l'estate che l'obiettivo fondamentale per il progetto è il quarto posto e dopo 11 giornate sei a -12 dall'obiettivo, dopo aver perso tutti gli scontri diretti con 11 gol subiti e solo 2 segnati, come si può anche solo immaginare di dire "siamo sulla buona strada"? Non oso neanche immaginare cosa Fassone intenda allora per situazione critica....Il bel gioco sbandierato, inoltre, è un'invenzione che non trova riscontro nella realtà. A meno che s'intenda per bel gioco un possesso palla sterile con nessuna verticalizzazione ed un efficacia offensiva pari a zero (4 partite di fila in casa senza segnare). 

I tifosi milanisti hanno sostenuto senza riserve e con un entusiasmo da brividi questo nuovo management ed hanno riempito San Siro ad inizio agosto per una misera partita di Europa League con il Craiova. Hanno fatto segnare il tutto esaurito per Milan-Roma e Milan-Juve. Possibile che non si possa pretendere neanche il minimo rispetto della nostra intelligenza? Se Fassone vuole difendere la squadra, dica qualcosa sulle continue voci di uno spogliatoio spaccato o, meglio ancora, risponda agli attacchi mediatici relativi alla proprietà. Ma difendere l'indifendibile rischia soltanto di offuscare la sua stella che, fino a poche settimane fa, brillava luminosa presso il popolo rossonero.


----------



## MrPeppez (30 Ottobre 2017)

Questi qui si sono montati la testa, già si vedeva dai teatrini delle firme (che ci potevano stare) ma soprattutto dal video che si sono fatti fare in giro per il mondo, che buffonata, ora ne paghiamo le conseguenze e giustamente tutti ci ridono dietro. 

Non mi aspettavo un fallimento del genere, l'unica speranza è che con un ALLENATORE si torni in alto (Conte, Simeone, gli altri farebbero la stessa classifica di Inzaghi, Brocchi, Mihajlovic, Montella)


----------



## Lineker10 (30 Ottobre 2017)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> No, i tifosi pretendono buon senso, che è ben diverso dal volere "Il sangue". Se dichiari per tutta l'estate che l'obiettivo fondamentale per il progetto è il quarto posto e dopo 11 giornate sei a -12 dall'obiettivo, dopo aver perso tutti gli scontri diretti con 11 gol subiti e solo 2 segnati, come si può anche solo immaginare di dire "siamo sulla buona strada"? Non oso neanche immaginare cosa Fassone intenda allora per situazione critica....Il bel gioco sbandierato, inoltre, è un'invenzione che non trova riscontro nella realtà. A meno che s'intenda per bel gioco un possesso palla sterile con nessuna verticalizzazione ed un efficacia offensiva pari a zero (4 partite di fila in casa senza segnare).
> 
> I tifosi milanisti hanno sostenuto senza riserve e con un entusiasmo da brividi questo nuovo management ed hanno riempito San Siro ad inizio agosto per una misera partita di Europa League con il Craiova. Hanno fatto segnare il tutto esaurito per Milan-Roma e Milan-Juve. Possibile che non si possa pretendere neanche il minimo rispetto della nostra intelligenza? Se Fassone vuole difendere la squadra, dica qualcosa sulle continue voci di uno spogliatoio spaccato o, meglio ancora, risponda agli attacchi mediatici relativi alla proprietà. Ma difendere l'indifendibile rischia soltanto di offuscare la sua stella che, fino a poche settimane fa, brillava luminosa presso il popolo rossonero.



Bene, ma non è compito dell'AD compiacere i tifosi. Al contrario, compito primario dell'AD è difendere e proteggere la squadra se ce n'è bisogno, anche se questo comporta offuscare la propria stella.
In questo momento la cosa più importante è incoraggiare la squadra, risollevare gli animi, proteggere i giocatori in difficoltà. Io la vedo così.

Poi c'è sempre una distinzione tra quello che si dice in pubblico e quello che si dice al chiuso di uno spogliatoio. Ecco la seconda per me è fondamentale. Mentre pubblicamente è sempre meglio difendere il Milan e remare tutti dalla stessa parte.


----------



## -Lionard- (30 Ottobre 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Bene, ma non è compito dell'AD compiacere i tifosi. Al contrario, compito primario dell'AD è difendere e proteggere la squadra se ce n'è bisogno, anche se questo comporta offuscare la propria stella.
> In questo momento la cosa più importante è incoraggiare la squadra, risollevare gli animi, proteggere i giocatori in difficoltà. Io la vedo così.
> 
> Poi c'è sempre una distinzione tra quello che si dice in pubblico e quello che si dice al chiuso di uno spogliatoio. Ecco la seconda per me è fondamentale. Mentre pubblicamente è sempre meglio difendere il Milan e remare tutti dalla stessa parte.


Ok, ma allora come mai si criticava Galliani quando per, difendere la squadra, diceva che "Siamo primi nel ranking Uefa" o "Negli ultimi 5 anni solo noi sempre tra le prime 3"? 

Io ero rimasto ad un approccio comunicativo basato sulla trasparenza e l'onestà intellettuale. Prendo atto che non è più così.


----------



## Lineker10 (30 Ottobre 2017)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Ok, ma allora come mai si criticava Galliani quando per, difendere la squadra, diceva che "Siamo primi nel ranking Uefa" o "Negli ultimi 5 anni solo noi sempre tra le prime 3"?
> 
> Io ero rimasto ad un approccio comunicativo basato sulla trasparenza e l'onestà intellettuale. Prendo atto che non è più così.



Io vedo due approcci diversi. Da un lato c'era un Galliani che a fronte di una dismissione evidente della squadra, sempre più povera e meno ambiziosa, si inventava giustificazioni sulla SOCIETA per fondamentalmente difendere il PROPRIO operato.

Dall'altra, c'è una società nuova di zecca che ha investito oltre 200 milioni, una squadra nuovissima piena di giocatori nuovi e in difficoltà, un allenatore solo contro tutti... io vedo un AD che cerca di distendere gli animi, scaricare i nervi, alleviare il peso di tonnellate che aggrava le maglie dei giocatori, incoraggiare l'ambiente... 

Per me sono due situazioni molto lontane. Le giustificazioni di Galliani erano faziose e insopportabili, quelle di Fassone sono ragionavoli di un manager che è cosciente della situazione e delle difficoltà della squadra.


----------



## krull (30 Ottobre 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Bene, ma non è compito dell'AD compiacere i tifosi. Al contrario, compito primario dell'AD è difendere e proteggere la squadra se ce n'è bisogno, anche se questo comporta offuscare la propria stella.
> In questo momento la cosa più importante è incoraggiare la squadra, risollevare gli animi, proteggere i giocatori in difficoltà. Io la vedo così.
> 
> Poi c'è sempre una distinzione tra quello che si dice in pubblico e quello che si dice al chiuso di uno spogliatoio. Ecco la seconda per me è fondamentale. Mentre pubblicamente è sempre meglio difendere il Milan e remare tutti dalla stessa parte.



Peccato che poi questo lavoro "difensivo ed incoraggiante" che tu vedi in Fassone (io vedo solo incoerenza e mistificazione) venga disintegrato da Montella che in conferenza dice che i nostri giocatori sono inferiori a quelli della Juve. Ti invito a rileggere le dichiarazioni di Spalletti sui suoi giocatori dove dice che non sono inferiori a messuno. Abbiamo subito per anni prese per i fondelli e mistificazioni. Queste dichiarazioni di Fassone sul bel gioco (che possiamo girare finché ci pare ma era riferito alle precedenti partite e non certo all'AEK) e sulla "strada giusta" sono totalmente deliranti. Stia zitto piuttosto che continuare a fare dichiarazioni ridicole. Basta editoriali. Basta boiate social. Se poi ci dobbiamo far andare bene anche ció che esce anche dal cu.lo di Fassone dicendo che é buono e profumato altrimenti partono i "vi meritate Galliani" significa che non abbiamo capito niente. 5 sconfitte in 11 partite. 0 gioco. 0 gruppo. Questo tutto é tranne che la strada giusta.


----------



## Chrissonero (30 Ottobre 2017)

Bel gioco? Direzione giusta?


----------



## cubase55 (30 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone a Milan TV:"Mi aspetto i risultati, anche la gente vuole i risultati, e non solo il bel gioco, stiamo andando verso la direzione giusta anche se un pò in ritardo. L'Europa è la casa del Milan, in particolare Atene. Mi auguro che quella di giovedì sia una bella partita e che il Milan faccia risultato. ".



Finalmente!!! Dopo tanto brancolare nel buio si è trovata la direzione giusta. Adesso basta con il bel gioco, non se ne può più. Cerchiamo di giocare anche peggio e vincere. Mah...


----------



## Lineker10 (30 Ottobre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Peccato che poi questo lavoro "difensivo ed incoraggiante" che tu vedi in Fassone (io vedo solo incoerenza e mistificazione) venga disintegrato da Montella che in conferenza dice che i nostri giocatori sono inferiori a quelli della Juve. Ti invito a rileggere le dichiarazioni di Spalletti sui suoi giocatori dove dice che non sono inferiori a messuno. Abbiamo subito per anni prese per i fondelli e mistificazioni. Queste dichiarazioni di Fassone sul bel gioco (che possiamo girare finché ci pare ma era riferito alle precedenti partite e non certo all'AEK) e sulla "strada giusta" sono totalmente deliranti. Stia zitto piuttosto che continuare a fare dichiarazioni ridicole. Basta editoriali. Basta boiate social. Se poi ci dobbiamo far andare bene anche ció che esce anche dal cu.lo di Fassone dicendo che é buono e profumato altrimenti partono i "vi meritate Galliani" significa che non abbiamo capito niente. 5 sconfitte in 11 partite. 0 gioco. 0 gruppo. Questo tutto é tranne che la strada giusta.



Montella non ha detto certo che i nostri giocatori sono inferiori a quelli dalla Juve! Ha detto che la Juve è costruita per vincere la Champions, con top player da 100 milioni che vanno in squadre che appunto puntano a vincere la Champions, mentre noi abbiamo giocatori giovani che col tempo diventeranno (non ha usato il condizionale) top player. E ha anche ribadito che lui non invidia niente alla Juve. Mi pare un concetto ben diverso.

Io resto della mia idea: in questo momento esigenza primaria è combattere l'insicurezza e lo stato depressivo che affligge ambiente e giocatori, non prendere a picconate la squadra perchè i risultati sono negativi.


----------



## krull (30 Ottobre 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Montella non ha detto certo che i nostri giocatori sono inferiori a quelli dalla Juve! Ha detto che la Juve è costruita per vincere la Champions, con top player da 100 milioni che vanno in squadre che appunto puntano a vincere la Champions, mentre noi abbiamo giocatori giovani che col tempo diventeranno (non ha usato il condizionale) top player. E ha anche ribadito che lui non invidia niente alla Juve. Mi pare un concetto ben diverso.
> 
> Io resto della mia idea: in questo momento esigenza primaria è combattere l'insicurezza e lo stato depressivo che affligge ambiente e giocatori, non prendere a picconate la squadra perchè i risultati sono negativi.



No. Assolutamente no. Il fatto di non voler cambiare nessuno dei suoi giocatori con qualcuno della Juve lo dice successivamente per mettere un cerotto all'ennesima boiata detta (Non nei contenuti ma negli effetti). Come la giri la giri il succo é che ti dice che la Juve ha giocatori più forti. Nello specifico loro hanno top davanti e noi no. Infatti insiste molto sui gol segnati da loro e sbagliati da noi. In questo momento serve rabbia non carezze. La squadra prende schiaffi e non reagisce. Manca furia. Continuare col "va tutto bene" ci sta facendo sprofondare sempre di più. Contro la Juve che ti é superiore serviva cattiveria a 1000. Non c'é stata. Di nuovo andiamo in svantaggio e ci sciogliamo. Questo é sintomo di poca autostima che non curi senza una bella iniezione di sangue agli occhi.


----------



## Lineker10 (30 Ottobre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> No. Assolutamente no. Il fatto di non voler cambiare nessuno dei suoi giocatori con qualcuno della Juve lo dice successivamente per mettere un cerotto all'ennesima boiata detta (Non nei contenuti ma negli effetti). Come la giri la giri il succo é che ti dice che la Juve ha giocatori più forti. Nello specifico loro hanno top davanti e noi no. Infatti insiste molto sui gol segnati da loro e sbagliati da noi. In questo momento serve rabbia non carezze. La squadra prende schiaffi e non reagisce. Manca furia. Continuare col "va tutto bene" ci sta facendo sprofondare sempre di più. Contro la Juve che ti é superiore serviva cattiveria a 1000. Non c'é stata. Di nuovo andiamo in svantaggio e ci sciogliamo. Questo é sintomo di poca autostima che non curi senza una bella iniezione di sangue agli occhi.



Opinioni diverse. Per me mancano sicurezza e autostima, i giocatori hanno paura di prendersi le responsabilità e ti dirò per me temono anche San Siro. Non dimentichiamoci che abbiamo la rosa più giovane d'Europa e che la maggior parte dei nuovi non ha mai giocato a questi livelli, la maglia del Milan può farti volare oppure pesare quintali. Il discorso top player da 100 milioni è riferito proprio a questo discorso, uno come Higuain che ha giocato nel Real non teme certo maglie pesanti e stadi stracolmi, noi non abbiamo giocatori del genere c'è poco da fare. 

Per come la vedo io, in questo momento servono nervi saldi e tanta fiducia per evitare la depressione cosmica. Montella parla sempre di giocatori "sensibili" proprio per sottolineare questo problema.


----------



## krull (30 Ottobre 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Opinioni diverse. Per me mancano sicurezza e autostima, i giocatori hanno paura di prendersi le responsabilità e ti dirò per me temono anche San Siro. Non dimentichiamoci che abbiamo la rosa più giovane d'Europa e che la maggior parte dei nuovi non ha mai giocato a questi livelli, la maglia del Milan può farti volare oppure pesare quintali. Il discorso top player da 100 milioni è riferito proprio a questo discorso, uno come Higuain che ha giocato nel Real non teme certo maglie pesanti e stadi stracolmi, noi non abbiamo giocatori del genere c'è poco da fare.
> 
> Per come la vedo io, in questo momento servono nervi saldi e tanta fiducia per evitare la depressione cosmica. Montella parla sempre di giocatori "sensibili" proprio per sottolineare questo problema.



Allora non sono da Milan. Semplice.


----------



## Crox93 (30 Ottobre 2017)

Madonna che ritardato perdente doc questo
Speriamo di liberarci presto di sta gente, che è tale e quale a quella "vecchia"


----------



## Milanlove (30 Ottobre 2017)

Comincio a pensare che lui e il suo socio vogliano continuare con Montella perchè sta diventando un ottimo parafulmine. Finchè c'è Montella, si parla male quasi solo di Montella come comunque è giusto che sia perchè non ne sta azzeccando mezza. 
Una volta però che mandi a casa Montella, si dovrà cominciare a parlare della rosa e del mercato fatto questa estate.......


----------



## jacky (30 Ottobre 2017)

Non è vero che la gente ce l'ha solo con Montella. Ero a San Siro, il tecnico fa quasi compassione... ma con Fassone e Mirabelli la gente sta iniziando a inferocirsi. Clima tesissimo, molti usciti con 10-15 min di anticipo e ci vengono a dire che ce la siamo giocata.

Ci sono tifosi che hanno speso 400€ tra derby, Roma e Juventus per sentirsi dire certe cose. La Lazio con un calcio semplice, senza Biglia, Keità ed Anderson, i migliori dell'anno scorso, si è riorganizzata in 3 giorni.


----------



## Milanlove (30 Ottobre 2017)

jacky ha scritto:


> Non è vero che la gente ce l'ha solo con Montella. Ero a San Siro, il tecnico fa quasi compassione... ma con Fassone e Mirabelli la gente sta iniziando a inferocirsi. Clima tesissimo, molti usciti con 10-15 min di anticipo e ci vengono a dire che ce la siamo giocata.
> 
> Ci sono tifosi che hanno speso 400€ tra derby, Roma e Juventus per sentirsi dire certe cose. La Lazio con un calcio semplice, senza Biglia, Keità ed Anderson, i migliori dell'anno scorso, si è riorganizzata in 3 giorni.



però Montella indubbiamente sta catalizzando il disastro su di se. Sono tutti in attesa dell'esonero dell'ameba come se fosse un punto di arrivo e allo stesso un punto di partenza, però so già come andrà a finire, chiunque verrà non potrà fare miracoli. Il nuovo allenatore prenderà una squadra allestita male, composta da gente che la grinta e la lotta non sa cosa siano e una situazione futura di difficile soluzione perchè a meno che non svendi metà degli acquisti e spendi altri 250 milioni, anche l'anno prossimo un buon 80-90% della rosa sarà composto da questi attuali.

E comunque, anche sulla questione allenatore, io per principio le colpe le do sempre in primo luogo alla società, perchè anche se Montella sta facendo schifo, chi l'ha scelto e gli ha rinnovato in maniera totalmente scellerata il contratto è sempre la società. Ora col senno di poi è facile fare il fenomeno, però a me sinceramente fin dall'inizio, Fassone e Mirabelli han sempre dato l'idea di prendere tutto un po' sottogamba, tutto fatto in maniera un po' provinciale e superficiale. Come se volessero provare uno-due anni a fare quello che volevano fare per poi lasciare baracca e burattini.


----------



## Pitermilanista (30 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone a Milan TV:"Mi aspetto i risultati, anche la gente vuole i risultati, e non solo il bel gioco, stiamo andando verso la direzione giusta anche se un pò in ritardo. L'Europa è la casa del Milan, in particolare Atene. Mi auguro che quella di giovedì sia una bella partita e che il Milan faccia risultato. ".



Mi pare evidente che questo sia stato messo lì per fare esattamente ciò che sta facendo, immagino anche per quale malefico e triste (per noi) scopo. 
Questo tristanzuolo è una marionetta o, nel migliore dei casi, un liquidatore. Altro che "grande manager" (anche con i bassissimi standards in vigore in Italia).


----------



## Lineker10 (30 Ottobre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Allora non sono da Milan. Semplice.



Sono giocatori da "questo" Milan, una squadra che non fa le coppe europee da anni.


----------



## krull (30 Ottobre 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Sono giocatori da "questo" Milan, una squadra che non fa le coppe europee da anni.



Il Milan e San Siro non sono.per tutti. Anche dopo anni senza coppe. Servono palle d'acciaio. Molti di quelli che abbiamo preso non le hanno. Coppe o non coppe.


----------



## Lineker10 (30 Ottobre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Il Milan e San Siro non sono.per tutti. Anche dopo anni senza coppe. Servono palle d'acciaio. Molti di quelli che abbiamo preso non le hanno. Coppe o non coppe.



Può darsi. Non sarebbero i primi. Ma lo potremo dire solo tra qualche mese.


----------



## Chrissonero (30 Ottobre 2017)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> però so già come andrà a finire, chiunque verrà non potrà fare miracoli. Il nuovo allenatore prenderà una squadra allestita male, composta da gente che la grinta e la lotta non sa cosa siano e una situazione futura di difficile soluzione perchè a meno che non svendi metà degli acquisti e spendi altri 250 milioni, anche l'anno prossimo un buon 80-90% della rosa sarà composto da questi attuali.



Secondo me la lotta, la grinta o la questione atletica c'èntra davero poco nulla, quello che ci manca veramente è organizzazione, inteligenza e sopratutto equilibrio, una questione di strategia.


----------



## fra29 (31 Ottobre 2017)

Solo ha scritto:


> Vabbè dai, la Gallianizzazione è completata.
> 
> Mi aspetto che cominci a frequentare Giannino.



Giusto.. ora,dopo,lo,spettacolo infruttuoso del,gioco di Montella vogliamo,vedere anche i risultati.l

Pazzesco.. questo è,andato.
Dopo l'intervista di Pallotta si,è,reincarnato in Galliani.
Atene, casa delMilan.. questo domenica si presenta in cravatta gialla..


----------



## Casnop (31 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone a Milan TV:"Mi aspetto i risultati, anche la gente vuole i risultati, e non solo il bel gioco, stiamo andando verso la direzione giusta anche se un pò in ritardo. L'Europa è la casa del Milan, in particolare Atene. Mi auguro che quella di giovedì sia una bella partita e che il Milan faccia risultato. ".


Considerato il contenuto paradossale di queste dichiarazioni, e la sagacia dialettica di colui che le ha pronunciate, ché anche con esse riuscì a rimettere in piedi la trattativa per il rinnovo di Donnarumma dopo lo strappo di Raiola, abbiamo sempre meno dubbi sul giudizio che di questa situazione ha ormai dato la dirigenza e, a monte, la proprietà: stagione ormai battezzata come fallita per gli obiettivi massimi (con i conseguenti, e già programmati, riflessi sulla programmazione societaria), si cerca di guidare la barca verso il porto della sua fine con il minor danno possibile, nel senso di escludere l'inutile aggravio del sovraccarico economico di plurimi ingaggi inutili di allenatori non prescelti per la futura conduzione tecnica del club. Si tenterà, con questo allenatore ormai sostanzialmente sfiduciato, benché non sollevato dall'incarico, di raggiungere obiettivi minimi (valorizzazione di questi giocatori come base di un nuovo gruppo di squadra, miglioramento della posizione in classifica, l'Europa League e la Coppa Italia fin dove possibile), ovvero di farlo con un allenatore già interno alla struttura tecnica del club (Gattuso), senza altre incidenze. Poi, a fine corsa, si tirerà una riga, si trarranno le doverose conclusioni, e si farà la scelta di un nuovo allenatore, e di un nuovo mercato, senza stravolgimenti non necessari, ma con le necessarie integrazioni. Ed evitando di commettere gli errori fatti, se possibile.


----------



## Djici (31 Ottobre 2017)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> Comincio a pensare che lui e il suo socio vogliano continuare con Montella perchè sta diventando un ottimo parafulmine. Finchè c'è Montella, si parla male quasi solo di Montella come comunque è giusto che sia perchè non ne sta azzeccando mezza.
> Una volta però che mandi a casa Montella, si dovrà cominciare a parlare della rosa e del mercato fatto questa estate.......



Questi volevano un Paolo Maldini in società ma che non avrebbe potuto decidere un ****... lo avrebbero mandato a parlare con i tifosi quando le cose sarebbero andate storte.
Il parafulmine ideale... perchè come fai a criticare una dirigenza con la bandiera assoluta? Se lo dice Paolo che hanno fatto il massimo assoluta l'ora deve essere vero...

Eh no. Paolo non ci mette la faccia mentre voi combinate disastri.


----------



## Milanlove (31 Ottobre 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Questi volevano un Paolo Maldini in società ma che non avrebbe potuto decidere un ****... lo avrebbero mandato a parlare con i tifosi quando le cose sarebbero andate storte.
> Il parafulmine ideale... perchè come fai a criticare una dirigenza con la bandiera assoluta? Se lo dice Paolo che hanno fatto il massimo assoluta l'ora deve essere vero...
> 
> Eh no. Paolo non ci mette la faccia mentre voi combinate disastri.



esatto, anche quel tentativo strano di ingaggio di maldini, col senno di poi si comincia a capire a cosa dovesse servire. Non me ne voglia Paolo, ma volevano prendere Maldini solo ed esclusivamente per il nome, non certo per chissà quali sue competenze. Come mossa ci poteva anche stare, la Juve lo fa con nedved, l'inter con zanetti, ma farlo così con un milan in divenire costruito alla carlona in un mese e mezzo, serviva solo da parafulmine nel caso qualcosa andasse storto. Un Maldini buttato lì a legittimare il duo e il proprietario assente. 
Adesso il legittimatore è Montella che siccome sta facendo schifo di suo, è come se stesse legittimando il lavoro di fassone e mirabelli. Il Milan fa schifo perchè c'è Montella, non anche per i giocatori che ha in rosa. Fra poco arriva l'esonero, però non oggi.... domani... o dopodomani...o dopodomani ancora...
Boh.


----------



## vota DC (31 Ottobre 2017)

Solo ha scritto:


> Vabbè dai, la Gallianizzazione è completata.
> 
> Mi aspetto che cominci a frequentare Giannino.



Galliani avrebbe fatto pesare di più la vittoria contro il Bayern in amichevole, qui neanche sanno arrampicarsi sugli specchi


----------



## RickyB83 (31 Ottobre 2017)

Dopo queste affermazioni sinceramente io sono molto più preoccupato anche se già lo ero sinceramente


----------

